
Can data science deliver (good) business intelligence? - krausejj
https://reveloo.com/blog/data-science-business-intelligence.html
======
just_myles
To me, they are one in the same. From my experience before I even heard the
word data science, it was called business intelligence, and data analyst
before that.

I see now that you the author is describing a unique distinction that I had
not thought about.

